# My Alpina B3S Coupe



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*My Alpina B3S*

OK, I'm back from Munich, picked my long awaited Alpina B3S Coupe today.

I'm very sorry that I'll be able to post my write-up tomorrow, since I haven't slept since 18 hours.

I have left home at 5:00am this morning and flew to Munich with my Client Advisor. From Munich we took the train to Buchloe where the Alpina factory is. Around 9:00am we arrived Buchloe and my car was already detailed and was sitting in the showroom.

I'm still speechless and it's all like a dream. :bigpimp:

Here are a few pictures (from many) which I'll post tonight. Guys/Gals I'm dead tired, so forgive me for now. I'll post more later.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

:bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Pic 2 

nice butt :str8pimpi


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Stunning :thumbup:

(edit) ... and really phat pipes! :wow:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:bow:

:bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:yikes:


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Man that color kicks ass! :jawdrop:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Congratulations! Drive safely and quickly 

SteveH


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:jawdrop: :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks like it was a beautiful day! You deserve it after waiting for so long! I guess you'll sleep better tonight than you have in a long time. 

Why no Alpina roundel on the trunk lid?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:str8pimpi


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!

Congrats!!!

Don't know about everyone else but it is so cool to be able to see pics from Germany........and just wish you were there........ahhhhhh


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: My Alpina B3S*



Alex Baumann said:


> *...I'm very sorry that I'll be able to post my write-up tomorrow, since I haven't slept since 18 hours.
> 
> ...Here are a few pictures (from many) which I'll post tonight. Guys/Gals I'm dead tired, so forgive me for now. I'll post more later. *


Yeah, right... who thinks Alex is actually going to sleep? I'll bet he is caressing that car with a diaper (er... microfiber towel) right now.

:angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

:bow: :jawdrop: :drive: 

Congrats Alex! It is just simply stunning! :thumbup: 

Full write-up and impressions are a must, asap.


----------



## sarastro (Sep 18, 2002)

:jawdrop: :supdude: :bow: :thumbup: 

B3S Mora... no more words needed.

I'm glad for you Alex.. enjoy it! I wonder if you'll start detailing it tomorrow morning


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:thumbup: *


:str8pimpi :fruit: :supdude: :clap: :bow:

That is so stunning


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

What a color!:wow:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Beautiful, exquisite, awesome, gorgeous, plendiferous, sensational, impressive ... have I left anything out? :bow: 

Waiting for more pictures. :smokin:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:yikes:

Congrats Alex! :thumbup:

Alpina door sills.... hey Vince, do you have those on yours? I don't think I remember seeing it. If not, are you gonna get'em to add another Alpina touch to it? 

Hmm.... I think I sorta like that rear spoiler.... :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

What can I say that hasn't been said already, Alex? What a beauty. Drive happily! :thumbup:  :clap:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

OK, a paragraph of some kind of review before hitting the sack...

Damn, he is like a good American TV show that leaves you hanging until next season...


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I didn't think I would like that color combo, but I was wrong. 

Very nice choice... beautiful car! I love the interior. :thumbup: :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Sa-weeeet! That interior is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## GalBimmer (Jul 7, 2002)

It's fabulous! I absolutely love the colors you chose!! :thumbup:


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

Very nice!

Check out this Alpina. :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

* FINALLY! *

Congrats Alex, your car is stunningly beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the compliments !! :thumbup:

OK, a few words about the car 

The sound of the engine and the exhaust is awesome !! :thumbup: It has a deep growl starting from 1500rpm and going up and up and up ... (until 4000rpm, because it's the limit during the break-in period :eeps: ) But it's no way loud.

The ride is very firm but not harsh. I could feel the road in every speed (errr, I mean up to 120 mph, break-in again  It was pretty depressive to clear the fast lane for VW Polos and Ford Fiestas   )

The Bluetooth phone kit is working like a charm. :thumbup: I haven't worked on the Voice Command thingy, but I'll do it soon.

That's it for now, to be continued ... :angel:


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks fabulous ,enjoy.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *:eeps: you really suck now:eeps: :angel: *


:rofl:

I know :angel:

:bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:rofl:
> 
> I know :angel:
> 
> :bigpimp: *


okay, fess up--did you post pics here first, or at the German boards?

(I had to go make sure you didn't post at the M5 board before here :angel: )


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *okay, fess up--did you post pics here first, or at the German boards?
> 
> (I had to go make sure you didn't post at the M5 board before here :angel: ) *


Of course here !!!

I'm the Moderator of Bimmerfest !! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

Congratulations, Alex!! I love the car!! It looks so nice. You have to tell us all about it and everything else about your factory-visit!!

I´m looking forward to see the car in September


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Janne said:


> *Congratulations, Alex!! I love the car!! It looks so nice. You have to tell us all about it and everything else about your factory-visit!!
> 
> I´m looking forward to see the car in September *


Thanks Mr Janne !!! :thumbs:

I will post my full write-up later.

BTW, I have a few pictures of Erik's father's car (B12)  The interior is gorgeous, it's not complete yet though :thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL!!

I am glad your timer finally ran out. It was starting to depress me. :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Congrats! The car is beautiful :thumbup: and the facelift makes it even better 


Take good care of her, she's going to be Bimmerfest's sweetheart.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rwg said:


> *BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> I am glad your timer finally ran out. It was starting to depress me. :thumbup: *


Thanks 

Yeah, it already depressed me 

But, IT'S OVER !!!!! :banana:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Alex, voçê chupa um grandão!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Thanks
> 
> Yeah, it already depressed me
> 
> But, IT'S OVER !!!!! :banana: *


You may wish to continue the Prozac for a while if you are feeling a bit depressed  

I took 4 today for the wait :eeps:


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Congratulations Alex!  Your car really kicks @@$!! :thumbup: 

Jeff


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Alex, voçê chupa um grandão! *


Thank You, Thank You, Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *You may wish to continue the Prozac for a while if you are feeling a bit depressed
> 
> I took 4 today for the wait :eeps: *


:rofl: :rofl:

Hey, I became already addicted to that stuff !! :thumbup:

:drink:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Alex, voçê chupa um grandão! *


:bustingup :bustingup :bustingup

:eeps:

I think it should be like this:

*Alex, voçê chupa um grandão! * 

:angel:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Holy Shite
Great car Alex, enjoy:clap:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

vexed said:


> *Holy Shite
> Great car Alex, enjoy:clap: *


More like "*Scheiße!*"

:rofl:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

:jawdrop: :wow: :thumbup: That interior is stunning. Well, the whole car is. Congrats! 

I'm sure the 8 month wait is now long forgotten.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *
> I'm sure the 8 month wait is now long forgotten.  *


Depending on how we look at it... the wait wasn't so bad.
This baby was delivery 1 month early.  
Our local PepBoys sells virgin Egyptian cotton diapers (I guess for detailing, but it's just my guess, cause there is nothing written on the package to that effect). They are real diapers, with the sewing lines in the middle and all.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I also like the 2004 coupe face in this particular case-- I think its the clears. :dunno:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Depending on how we look at it... the wait wasn't so bad.
> This baby was delivery 1 month early.
> Our local PepBoys sells virgin Egyptian cotton diapers (I guess for detailing, but it's just my guess, cause there is nothing written on the package to that effect). They are real diapers, with the sewing lines in the middle and all. *


:rofl: Too true.

But you can't really tell people who just had a baby that they suck.

And Alex definitely sucks now.  :bigpimp:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow! Is the car purple or something? shit man... that's pimpin'! Very nice! frankly I never really like Alphina but Alex your car is dope! Now I see why some ppl like Alphina so much here!

--Andrew


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

*Barney's* beautiful, Alex :thumbup: I'm with doeboy, except I like the front spoiler too. Would it be in bad taste to run Alpina aero bits with BBS wheels?


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

ayn said:


> *Wow! Is the car purple or something? shit man... that's pimpin'! Very nice! frankly I never really like Alphina but Alex your car is dope! Now I see why some ppl like Alphina so much here!
> *


I thought he said it was Mora Red.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats Alex--drive it in good health.

The interior creme color is awesome. I sure wish BMWNA would do 'ette like that over here; it almost looks like real leather (not to mention the cool Alpina-colored embroidery on the seats as well).


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Alex,

I'm glad to see your very long wait is over. It's beautiful. ENjoy!


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow what can I say, but :thumbup: 

Beautiful Alex!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Are there any more adjectives that haven't been used?

As those in New England would say.... Wicked awesome!

PS. my 13yr old daughter tells me purple is out now... blue is in. Maybe she needs to see pix of your car!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

That is all.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

that is SWEET!!! :thumbup: :bigpimp: 

the interior is gorgeous! how could you possibly go to sleep. oh wait..you slept in the car.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Janne said:


> *Not everyone but some owners of mora-red B3 S Coupes get that position
> 
> Amazing consumption, that is really good
> 
> Blondes love Alpina´s of course:thumbup: *


Thanks Mr Janne :thumbup:

I'll do my best to contribute to bmwm5.com as well as Bimmerfest.com.

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> *:eeps:
> 
> Ummmm....not the Polizei (sp?) by chance were they?
> 
> :eeps: *


I think not :dunno:

Not that there's anything wrong with that :str8pimpi


----------



## scorpio (May 22, 2003)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

One question: what kind of interior trim is that?

Und viel Spaß beim :drive:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Nothing better than blondes in uniforms.:bigpimp: (except, maybe, blondes out of uniforms )
> 
> You should bring plenty of pictures of that lovely car to Phil's bar-b-que:thumbup: *


Finally someone understands me  :bigpimp:

I'll upload as many pictures as I can :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

scorpio said:


> *:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> One question: what kind of interior trim is that?
> 
> Und viel Spaß beim :drive: *


Danke Scorpio :thumbup:

It is Birch Anthracite  Looking very good with light interior


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Finally someone understands me  :bigpimp:
> 
> I'll upload as many pictures as I can :thumbup: *


:smokin: :fruit: :supdude:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Did I mention that I washed the car today ? :eeps: :angel:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Did I mention that I washed the car today ? :eeps: :angel: *


All of us here would "boo" you if you didn't 

That reminds me, need to go wash mine :eeps:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Did I mention that I washed the car today ? :eeps: :angel: *


So...what sort of wax is going to be used on your car? Zaino? Carnauba?

more picsmore picsmore picsmore picsmore picsmore picsmore picsmore pics


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Great car and congratulations!!! What is a ZHP?? M3?? your car has almost made me forget.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

pics pics picspicspicspicspicspicspicpsicspcipscisp cspcscispcspcispcipscisp


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Did I mention that I washed the car today ? :eeps: :angel: *




Have you decided when to do the first Zaino application :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

I hope the reason Alex hasn't posted in a half hour is that he is outside shooting MANY photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Congratulations Alex! I wasn't sure if I'd like the color, but now that I've seen it, :wow:. Very nice and I love the interior too. Glad to see that third pedal down there as well. :thumbup: Is your camera broken..? :eeps:  :angel:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

B E A U T I F U L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Alex . . . I don't know how you made it through that long wait but she looks like she was well worth it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

:drool: :drool: fine car alex.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I may not know much about Alpina, but damn! :thumbup: 

I don't think there's anything on that car that I don't like. :beerchug:


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Congratulations. Awesome car. Besides the obvious visible Alpina touches, can you tell us (those of us uninformed) about the mechanical stuff?


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

*Stunning*

Alex, that is one BADAZZ car! :str8pimpi 
I love that interior. Enjoy putting miles on that baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I know, I know, more pics 

I need to find a nice scenery first, then I'll take wallpaper pics  :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> *I'm sure this has been asked before...but is the BMW warranty still valid or is it now Alpina's job?
> :dunno: *


Yes, two years (extendable) BMW warranty is valid.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Yes, two years (extendable) BMW warranty is valid. *


Does BMW have any financial interest in Alpina then?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

greginaz1 said:


> *Does BMW have any financial interest in Alpina then? *


No, not at all.

They are working together on certain projects. (such as the engine of the X5 4.6is)

As I was in the factory, there were engineers from BMW, who (according to the Sales Manager) were from the engine development department.

They make a very good team.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Congrats, I suppose I should sell my Prozac stock now. :thumbup:


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Alex,i don't know if this has been asked before but how much of the car is completed by BMW before it arrives at the Alpina factory?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Shades said:


> *Alex,i don't know if this has been asked before but how much of the car is completed by BMW before it arrives at the Alpina factory? *


The engine block (US E36M3) is getting delivered to Alpina from BMW. Alpina modifying the engine according to Alpina specs and sending it to BMW back.

Very interesting note, in the engine department at Alpina, there's a room with 5 or 6 employees who are polishing the chambers in the engine. For comparison sake, they have showed us an engine which was fresh delivered from BMW. You could feel the uneven surfaces in the chambers with your fingers. Those guys are polishing those surfaces. And one engine needs * 20 hours* of hand-polishing :yikes:

Other components, such as suspension, exhaust, gearbox are being delivered to BMW factory directly from the suppliers (gearbox Getrag, exhaust Boysen etc). The whole assembly is being made in BMW's factory. All these components are comforting the required Alpina specs.

After the assembly, the car is going back to Alpina for delivery. If the customer have ordered custom Alpina leather, it's getting done at Alpina's facilites. They have their own saddlery.

And the wheels are being delivered by either Ronal or BBS.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *The engine block (US E36M3) is getting delivered to Alpina from BMW. Alpina modifying the engine according to Alpina specs and sending it to BMW back.
> 
> Very interesting note, in the engine department at Alpina, there's a room with 5 or 6 employees who are polishing the chambers in the engine. For comparison sake, they have showed us an engine which was fresh delivered from BMW. You could feel the uneven surfaces in the chambers with your fingers. Those guys are polishing those surfaces. And one engine needs  20 hours of hand-polishing :yikes:
> 
> ...


 Sounds like the engine is a work of art .Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## 3C (Apr 6, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hey Mr C ! Long time no see!
> 
> Thanks :beerchug: *


Alex,

yeah too long time bud 
Doing some biking lately and not too much time for the boards and the PC - ( got one bike Cannondale Scalpel 1000 '03 ---- www.cannondale.com ---- and can't stop my self riding it all day ....... up and down on the road hehehe :rofl: )

ps: Alex the B3 Alpina you ve' got is one incredible NICE car, I would say it is peace of colection ART ..... and even more!
It realy did worth the wait for it - Congrats again and drive safe 

later


----------



## Ding525i (Jun 8, 2003)

3C said:


> *Alex,
> 
> yeah too long time bud
> Doing some biking lately and not too much time for the boards and the PC - ( got one bike Cannondale Scalpel 1000 '03 ---- www.cannondale.com ---- and can't stop my self riding it all day ....... up and down on the road hehehe :rofl: )
> ...


Ahhh, nice to see another biker. I ride all the time too....although I am more into the freeride and street spectrum of things. My current bike is a Planet X that I built up myself. I've got a Balfa 2 Step coming soon though. (Pics are out of date...I've made changes since)

Btw, I'm lovin the car. Maybe I can talk the parentals into gettin one of those.


----------

